# WattGate, Marinco,Furutech,Oyaide,etc real world differences?



## eyeteeth

I was going to put together a power cord (just for fun, and curiosity) and when looking at parts options stumbled when confronted by the options. I'm not a placebo guy but I do believe in simple solid connections being a sonic benefit (for example, removing my spades & bananas and going bare wire has been my best most recent upgrade).

 For anyone who has examined the construction of the various AC connectors, is there genuine engineering superiority of one make over another? I also noticed as models climb within a brand it amounts to different metal upon metals:Nickel over copper, Rhodium over silver, Palladium over gold, etc. Does which metal used matter? The Oyaide site says 

 "A.) Silver/Rhodium – Pure, strong, solid, uncolored reproduction – providing a very extended sound field.

 B.) Direct Gold - bold, sweet, luxurious, dynamic and lucid character

 C.) Gold/Palladium – the character of Gold with an added vibrancy and a cooler, fresher feeling"

 I copy it just for laughs. "cooler, fresher feeling"!
 Are they selling power cords or deodorant? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Trying to gather info from the manufacturer isn't much help as it's mostly audiophile marketing language. (I noticed that "Cryogenic Treatment" has been replaced with "Deep Cryogenic Treatment" and some are even getting double Cryogenic Treatment. I think "Quadruple Cryogenic Treatment" has a certain poetry).

 I suppose I'm asking the science guys more than the burn-in guys if they think there could be any real benefits offered by the moderately more expensive connectors like the $40 gold based Furutech over the $30 copper based Furutech. I'm looking for the sweet spot in construction....before the deep Quadruple voodoo puts a spell on me.


----------



## kontai69

I also built my own power cables and did alot of research into the subject. Over at www.audioasylum.com people swear that the plugs ends make a big difference in sound. I just went with the standard copper Wattgate IEC and wall plugs. You could spend $$$ on just the plug ends alone.

 FYI, Marinco and Wattgate plugs are essentially the same. Marinco makes high-end "audiophile" versions of their plugs for Kimber Kable under the "Wattgate" brand. I've owned them both and they look almost identical. However, the Wattgates have better finished plug blades, stainless steel (non-magnetic) screws, and use higher quality plastic bodies compared to their Marinco counterparts. Wattgates also costs a few bucks more per plug. I think its worth the meager extra cost.

 I built clones of the Signal Cable MagicPower and VH Audio Flavor 1 power cords and saved myself money. I'm pretty happy with the results in terms of sound and quality.


----------



## Sovkiller

I received two Marinco (the 5266) and IEC, today fom Parts express, and all I can tell you is that I feel really disapointed of the quality, bare cheap cooper all around, the plugs feel cheap, and the screws feel cheap as well, I have an Eagle that I got from Home depot for cents that feel far more heavy than those two....

 Honestly any hospital grade plug I have seen give them a really good run for the money you paid for them....I paid for both more than what I paid for the whole cable from Quail, and the plugs in the Quail beat it any time....


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


 is there genuine engineering superiority of one make over another? 
 

Simple answer in Wattgate terms...No...
 Wattgate (owned by Kimber cable) has this thing they like to call "Audio Grade" funny part of this thing is it's a registered trademark of Kimber cable..no other connector company can use it..lol
 its marketing only, no such Grade as "Audio Grade", just a spin on the Green dot "Hospital Grade" stuff.

 Wattgate is nothing special..in fact wattgate (or Kimber for that matter) does not build the connectors. they buy them off Marinco and re-brand them, but get this..to make the story even better Marinco does not make the connectors..instead Pass and Seymour makes and sells to Marinco,which in turn sells to Wattgate..only difference in a Wattgate over a Marinco is the name on the plastic and the higher price to you (the consumer). 

 As far as Oyaide is concerned I only have found one actual company in Japan the produces A/C plugs.. There are other plugs on Ebay said to be Oyaide fakes but I would doubt that honestly. Oyaide may (or may not) plate and polish them after they buy from the one maker..
 I may actually go and test one of them to a real Oyaide some day..I don't wanna throw away $100 on the test though.

 Want a great plugs then go Marinco 5266, and Schurter IEC end (Schurter IEC ends are used by a lot of cable companies like BPT,Cardas,Etc


----------



## chesebert

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Simple answer in Wattgate terms...No...
 Wattgate (owned by Kimber cable) has this thing they like to call "Audio Grade" funny part of this thing is it's a registered trademark of Kimber cable..no other connector company can use it..lol
 its marketing only, no such Grade as "Audio Grade", just a spin on the Green dot "Hospital Grade" stuff.

 Wattgate is nothing special..in fact wattgate (or Kimber for that matter) does not build the connectors. they buy them off Marinco and re-brand them, but get this..to make the story even better Marinco does not make the connectors..instead Pass and Seymour makes and sells to Marinco,which in turn sells to Wattgate..only difference in a Wattgate over a Marinco is the name on the plastic and the higher price to you (the consumer). 

 As far as Oyaide is concerned I only have found one actual company in Japan the produces A/C plugs.. There are other plugs on Ebay said to be Oyaide fakes but I would doubt that honestly. Oyaide may (or may not) plate and polish them after they buy from the one maker..
 I may actually go and test one of them to a real Oyaide some day..I don't wanna throw away $100 on the test though.

 Want a great plugs then go Marinco 5266, and Schurter IEC end (Schurter IEC ends are used by a lot of cable companies like BPT,Cardas,Etc_

 

I say you trademark "audiophile nail polish seal". Does green polish sound better than red one?
 Benefits:
 1. Reduce EMI/RF interference from entering into the plug.
 2. Align the negative ions inside the plug to create a "electron tunnel" for better electron transmission
 3. Protect the plug from degrading over time from humidity, temperature, oxygen.
 4. Seal the cable from oxygen molecules from entering into the cable to prevent oxidation of the cable strends
 5. Help retain cable resale value since the seal is proprietary and can be used as indication of the genuine cable.


----------



## chesebert

.


----------



## Sovkiller

The real stuff eh???

http://cgi.ebay.com/TEN-Pass-Seymour...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## eyeteeth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kontai69* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I built clones of the Signal Cable MagicPower and VH Audio Flavor 1 power cords and saved myself money. I'm pretty happy with the results in terms of sound and quality._

 

There are a few recipes around. I'd like to make http://www.takefiveaudio.com/HTML/how_to_star_quad.html
http://www.audiotweaks.com/diy/bobcrump_pc/page01.htm
 The Flavor cords look good. 


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sovkiller* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I received two Marinco (the 5266) and IEC, today fom Parts express, and all I can tell you is that I feel really disapointed of the quality, bare cheap cooper all around, the plugs feel cheap, and the screws feel cheap as well, I have an Eagle that I got from Home depot for cents that feel far more heavy than those two....

 Honestly any hospital grade plug I have seen give them a really good run for the money you paid for them....I paid for both more than what I paid for the whole cable from Quail, and the plugs in the Quail beat it any time...._

 

Bummer. Possible sonics aside, built quality is definitely important.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Simple answer in Wattgate terms...No...
 Wattgate (owned by Kimber cable) has this thing they like to call "Audio Grade" funny part of this thing is it's a registered trademark of Kimber cable..no other connector company can use it..lol
 its marketing only, no such Grade as "Audio Grade", just a spin on the Green dot "Hospital Grade" stuff.

 Wattgate is nothing special..in fact wattgate (or Kimber for that matter) does not build the connectors. they buy them off Marinco and re-brand them, but get this..to make the story even better Marinco does not make the connectors..instead Pass and Seymour makes and sells to Marinco,which in turn sells to Wattgate..only difference in a Wattgate over a Marinco is the name on the plastic and the higher price to you (the consumer). 

 As far as Oyaide is concerned I only have found one actual company in Japan the produces A/C plugs.. There are other plugs on Ebay said to be Oyaide fakes but I would doubt that honestly. Oyaide may (or may not) plate and polish them after they buy from the one maker..
 I may actually go and test one of them to a real Oyaide some day..I don't wanna throw away $100 on the test though.

 Want a great plugs then go Marinco 5266, and Schurter IEC end (Schurter IEC ends are used by a lot of cable companies like BPT,Cardas,Etc_

 

That's hilarious, and typical, and sad. Thanks for that info. Schurter is used in the Bob Crump cord linked above. I looked up Pass & Seymour, which I hadn't heard of before,...fascinating. 


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chesebert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I say you trademark "audiophile nail polish seal". Does green polish sound better than red one?
 Benefits:
 1. Reduce EMI/RF interference from entering into the plug.
 2. Align the negative ions inside the plug to create a "electron tunnel" for better electron transmission
 3. Protect the plug from degrading over time from humidity, temperature, oxygen.
 4. Seal the cable from oxygen molecules from entering into the cable to prevent oxidation of the cable strends
 5. Help retain cable resale value since the seal is proprietary and can be used as indication of the genuine cable. 




_

 

Why do I think nail polish as a sealant would work fine? Because I was curious about the whole issue of oxidation, our non-air tight copper items, asked and nail polish was mentioned by someone somewhere.


----------



## Konig

http://www.lessloss.com/lessloss_power_cable.html

 it probably means that it reduces the most HF pollution in the cable, so 079 is technically better than 046.

 However some people like certain distortions so it depends on your taste really.


----------



## tourmaline

I use furutech on my own build powercords and i am very satiedfied with them. I use rhodium and gold plated versions. Build quality is excellent. I read alot of people don't like the wattgate plugs that much...


----------



## markl

There is a pronounced difference between the Black Sand Violet Z1 with standard Marinco ends and when equipped with Oyaide plugs. I wrote it up in my shoot-out review.

 So, yes, I would say the ends you use make a difference.


----------



## eyeteeth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Konig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_http://www.lessloss.com/lessloss_power_cable.html

 it probably means that it reduces the most HF pollution in the cable, so 079 is technically better than 046.

 However some people like certain distortions so it depends on your taste really._

 

I'm definitely anti-distortion. "Hysteresis" was a word I looked up some time ago on an obviously related matter. Selecting phenomenon to be in favor for or to battle against in an ad campaign to sway audiophiles is par for the course but did they have to pick "Hysteresis"! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The pity is that a company may in fact make a good product that is not too far overpriced but then they have to have a bunch of pseudo science in their sales literature. I'd love to see a legitimate measurement of before and after the introduction of a power cord.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tourmaline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I use furutech on my own build powercords and i am very satiedfied with them. I use rhodium and gold plated versions. Build quality is excellent. I read alot of people don't like the wattgate plugs that much..._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *markl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There is a pronounced difference between the Black Sand Violet Z1 with standard Marinco ends and when equipped with Oyaide plugs. I wrote it up in my shoot-out review.

 So, yes, I would say the ends you use make a difference._

 

I'm certainly going to pass on the Wattgate/Marinco. I'll probably try Furutech. The Oyaide I'll decline trying on a first time project. They're awfully pricey. I'd want to hear the same cord, a Oyaide versus Furutech before buying.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Wattgate is nothing special..in fact wattgate (or Kimber for that matter) does not build the connectors. they buy them off Marinco and re-brand them, but get this..to make the story even better Marinco does not make the connectors..instead Pass and Seymour makes and sells to Marinco,which in turn sells to Wattgate..only difference in a Wattgate over a Marinco is the name on the plastic and the higher price to you (the consumer)._

 

I didn't hear a difference between Marinco and Wattgate, that explains why! I'm using Marinco with my cut to pieces Valhallas.


----------



## chesebert

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *eyeteeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why do I think nail polish as a sealant would work fine? Because I was curious about the whole issue of oxidation, our non-air tight copper items, asked and nail polish was mentioned by someone somewhere._

 

uh...I meant that as a joke. wow...you didn't actually think I was serious did u?


----------



## eyeteeth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chesebert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_uh...I meant that as a joke. wow...you didn't actually think I was serious did u? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I thought you might be joking but thought there may be some truth to it. I know I read someone else mentioning it. Where'd you come up with the idea? 
 I had already decided against it and used Caig Deoxit. More manly.


----------



## Jon L

The longer you play this game, the easier it is to lose the overall "trees-in-forest" perspective. Different wires and connectors certainly do sound different, which I have confirmed over and over the years by experience. However, if you start to spend $$$ on things like connectors and obsess over them, it's more difficult to concentrate on the basics of a good audio system.

 I have listened to way too many multi-kilobuck systems wired with equally multi-kilobuck, extremely well-reviewed wires and connectors that sound like horse doo-doo. Then once in a while, I get to listen to modest components, well-matched and placed, wired with cheap, generic wires with generic connectors that sound fabulous. 

 So, while I strongly believe in cable/connector sound differences, I also believe one does not need to necessarily have Oyaides or what-have-you to have a great-sounding system.


----------



## mlhm5

Gold Coated Power Plugs - Pair M/F - $23 - Free shipping

The Rest Including Furutech and P&S - From Cryoparts


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chesebert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I say you trademark "audiophile nail polish seal". Does green polish sound better than red one?
 Benefits:
 1. Reduce EMI/RF interference from entering into the plug.
 2. Align the negative ions inside the plug to create a "electron tunnel" for better electron transmission
 3. Protect the plug from degrading over time from humidity, temperature, oxygen.
 4. Seal the cable from oxygen molecules from entering into the cable to prevent oxidation of the cable strends
 5. Help retain cable resale value since the seal is proprietary and can be used as indication of the genuine cable. 





_

 

your joking with this right? or do you really believe in such Marketing B/S?

 EDIT...dam i thought you were serious also...lol damm1!!!!!

 good lie, maybe you shoudl work for Wattgate


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mlhm5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Gold Coated Power Plugs - Pair M/F - $23 - Free shipping

 [/URL]_

 


 those are the Oyaide "fakes" I talked about earlier..
 People on AA slam these plugs but no real tests have been done to see if these are fake or real. It can be done easily but the price is a real Oyaide plug and a "fake" plug which will be ruined in the test..who wants to put up $100+ for such a test? I would but now at this time just cant..maybe in the future. I have a firm belief these eBay "fake" plugs come from the same manufacture in Japan..but the question is does Oyaide plate and polish them afterwards themselves or no?..again it can be answered in the testing.

 I have a few Oyaide SWO-XXX outlets and i swear by them! amazing quality and difference in sonics. I would die to get my hands on something like the outlets for the ebay prices..then again who wouldnt?


----------



## Herandu

If you are drawing in a 120-240V AC signal then convert it to DC, which is then stored in a couple of reservoir capacitors until needed, how are these plugs and power cords making these stored DC voltages sound "better"?
 If people can 'hear" a difference, the power supply in their equipment must be of very poor construction. All that fancy talk about the mains plug and mains lead making the audio sound different is unfortunately the biggest rip off in the audio field. I feel ashamed my fellow audiophiles are so gullible, and are willing to defend the thickness of their plank.


----------



## Konig

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_those are the Oyaide "fakes" I talked about earlier..
 People on AA slam these plugs but no real tests have been done to see if these are fake or real. It can be done easily but the price is a real Oyaide plug and a "fake" plug which will be ruined in the test..who wants to put up $100+ for such a test? I would but now at this time just cant..maybe in the future. I have a firm belief these eBay "fake" plugs come from the same manufacture in Japan..but the question is does Oyaide plate and polish them afterwards themselves or no?..again it can be answered in the testing.

 I have a few Oyaide SWO-XXX outlets and i swear by them! amazing quality and difference in sonics. I would die to get my hands on something like the outlets for the ebay prices..then again who wouldnt?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

the fake ones were made in china. im pretty sure of it. There is absolutely no way to tell them apart until you fix it to your cable. The fake one will crack sometime when u screw it.


----------



## chesebert

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *eyeteeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I thought you might be joking but thought there may be some truth to it. I know I read someone else mentioning it. Where'd you come up with the idea? 
 I had already decided against it and used Caig Deoxit. More manly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

4 year of EE and you can come up with all kinds of technical jargons for the 'uninitiated' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus I work with marketing anyway. ...


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Herandu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you are drawing in a 120-240V AC signal then convert it to DC, which is then stored in a couple of reservoir capacitors until needed, how are these plugs and power cords making these stored DC voltages sound "better"?
 If people can 'hear" a difference, the power supply in their equipment must be of very poor construction. All that fancy talk about the mains plug and mains lead making the audio sound different is unfortunately the biggest rip off in the audio field. I feel ashamed my fellow audiophiles are so gullible, and are willing to defend the thickness of their plank._

 

The capacitor isn't like a car that you fill with gas. It depends on how you fill the capacitor. Imagine a car tank with holes in it, it depends on in what direction and in what speed you pour the gas inside, you don't pour the gas smoothly either, you pour it in waves! Since the gas is used up in real time it all gets very complex.
 With the capacitor if you change the wave you get a different sound. It's easy to hear with a PS Audio Power Plant where you can choose the frequency.


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Herandu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you are drawing in a 120-240V AC signal then convert it to DC, which is then stored in a couple of reservoir capacitors until needed, how are these plugs and power cords making these stored DC voltages sound "better"?
 If people can 'hear" a difference, the power supply in their equipment must be of very poor construction. All that fancy talk about the mains plug and mains lead making the audio sound different is unfortunately the biggest rip off in the audio field. I feel ashamed my fellow audiophiles are so gullible, and are willing to defend the thickness of their plank._

 


 I would tend to agree with you but regardless of what church I believe in I did hear a difference using "some" power cables on "some" gear. The biggest difference I heard was the Dedicated line when I first installed it, the second biggest Difference i heard was going from a $40.00 wall outlet to the Oyaide SWO-XXX. in fact that a "upgrade" I would put my ears on..really.
 to me I believe power comes second behind room acoustics..its the blood of you setup while the acoustics are your God/earth. hell I believe if you have great acoustics with great power you really don't need Big buck Gear to have a Amazing sound system..

 I think with the Outlet's its more about Contact, tighter the better and what is the contact plated with "may" make a difference or "may not"..I have not tried to figure out the "may" or "may not" cause what I hear with My Oyaide SWO-XXX and my dedicated A/C line is proof enough...







  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Konig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the fake ones were made in china. im pretty sure of it. There is absolutely no way to tell them apart until you fix it to your cable. The fake one will crack sometime when u screw it._

 

HOw do you know they are made in China? it says Japan on the listings..not that they can not lie..hehe
 there is an Absolute way you can tell them apart by Lab/scientific equipment, check out what each one is made of,thickness,the pits/grooves in the pins,and then compare a real Oyaide to the Ebay or "fake as they call them..
 that would be a fact using the Equipment also...no ifs ands or buts.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The biggest difference I heard was the Dedicated line when I first installed it, the second biggest Difference i heard was going from a $40.00 wall outlet to the Oyaide SWO-XXX. in fact that a "upgrade" I would put my ears on..really_

 

What was the $40 wall outlet? 

 Has anyone tried a Neutrik Powercon for the wall? You can't unplug it live but it's a better connection.


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What was the $40 wall outlet? 

 Has anyone tried a Neutrik Powercon for the wall? You can't unplug it live but it's a better connection._

 

it was a Furutech I think (off the top of my head) fp-15. 
 I have not tried a powercon..I will look into it.



 On your Vahalla's..
 I think (off the top of my head) the come with Wattgates big bad plugs right?
 and you didnt hear a difference using the vahalla cable between the Watt's and the Marinco's? and what Marinco's are you using..

 I would love to compare plugs on a Vahalla cable...yummy


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_it was a Furutech I think (off the top of my head) fp-15. 
 I have not tried a powercon..I will look into it.



 On your Vahalla's..
 I think (off the top of my head) the come with Wattgates big bad plugs right?
 and you didnt hear a difference using the vahalla cable between the Watt's and the Marinco's? and what Marinco's are you using..

 I would love to compare plugs on a Vahalla cable...yummy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes, Valhallas came with Wattgates.

 On two of my Valhalla cables I'm using Marinco which came with Vishnus. I compared Marinco vs Wattgate on both Vishnu and Valhalla cables and didn't hear a difference. I have switched the Wattgates and Marincos around in my system and didn't hear a difference.

 These are the connectors I have:

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showd...number=110-402
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showd...number=110-430


----------



## siezien

WARNING fake


----------



## eyeteeth

Although questions about connector designs and metals superiorities with regard to sonics were unanswered, I appreciate and thank each of you who took the time to reply with your thoughts. I'll get Furutech for its better build quality.


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, Valhallas came with Wattgates.

 On two of my Valhalla cables I'm using Marinco which came with Vishnus. I compared Marinco vs Wattgate on both Vishnu and Valhalla cables and didn't hear a difference. I have switched the Wattgates and Marincos around in my system and didn't hear a difference.

 These are the connectors I have:

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showd...number=110-402
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showd...number=110-430_

 

Why don't you try furutech connectors instead and see if you hear any difference? I read alot on this forum that people don't like wattgate as much as they like furutech or other brands.


----------



## philodox

I know these are probably the Oyaide 'fakes', but I think it is more likely that they are all made in the same factory and Oyaide just has more strict testing and polishing standards.

 Take a look at PC-IEC-TB and PC-US-TBP here: http://www.vt4c.com/shop/program/mai..._id=3&hit_cat=

 The see through wall outlets they sell look decent as well. I ordered the tube socket rings for my amp from this company and they came quick and were packed well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Given that TakeFiveAudio sells the 'same' 037 series plugs for over $90CDN, $18USD is a steal!


----------



## mlhm5

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_those are the Oyaide "fakes" I talked about earlier..
 People on AA slam these plugs but no real tests have been done to see if these are fake or real. It can be done easily but the price is a real Oyaide plug and a "fake" plug which will be ruined in the test..who wants to put up $100+ for such a test? I would but now at this time just cant..maybe in the future. I have a firm belief these eBay "fake" plugs come from the same manufacture in Japan..but the question is does Oyaide plate and polish them afterwards themselves or no?..again it can be answered in the testing.

 I have a few Oyaide SWO-XXX outlets and i swear by them! amazing quality and difference in sonics. I would die to get my hands on something like the outlets for the ebay prices..then again who wouldnt?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

A clue may line in the fact that many if not all manufacturers of expensive medical testing equipment, like $500K ultrasound machines, use standard hospital grade power cords.


----------



## philodox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mlhm5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A clue may line in the fact that many if not all manufacturers of expensive medical testing equipment, like $500K ultrasound machines, use standard hospital grade power cords._

 

I fail to see any parallel between medical equipment and hi-fi audio. The only consideration that is given to a power cord used on a '$500K ultrasound machine' is its reliability. They want to be sure it does not fail. Audiophiles are obviously concerned with other factors.

 You don't *need* to troll every cable thread you know...


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mlhm5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A clue may line in the fact that many if not all manufacturers of expensive medical testing equipment, like $500K ultrasound machines, use standard hospital grade power cords._

 

If it's a 500k high end setup, it might matter.. Not for industrial envirements, where the recuirements are quite different.

 So, for audio, this is clueless.....


----------



## mlhm5

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *philodox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I fail to see any parallel between medical equipment and hi-fi audio. The only consideration that is given to a power cord used on a '$500K ultrasound machine' is its reliability. They want to be sure it does not fail. Audiophiles are obviously concerned with other factors.

 You don't *need* to troll every cable thread you know... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Incorrect. Ultrasound is all about signal transmission. A weak link anywhere could mean a missed or faulty diagnosis.


----------



## philodox

Sorry, are you trying to argue that you do need a boutique power cord for an ultrasound machine and that there will be improvements as you improve upon the connectors? Did you read what I wrote? As long as you have a reliable cable that will not fail it will be sufficient. What do you think the 'hospital grade' designation signifies?


----------



## mlhm5

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *philodox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry, are you trying to argue that you do need a boutique power cord for an ultrasound machine and that there will be improvements as you improve upon the connectors? Did you read what I wrote? As long as you have a reliable cable that will not fail it will be sufficient. What do you think the 'hospital grade' designation signifies? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Nope, I am making the point that the manufacturer of a $500K ultrasound machine would not commit marketing suicide and skimp on a power cord if there was any reason a more exotic one could somehow aid in signal transmission.

 Taking a clue from all the engineers who design these expensive signal dependent machines is probably a clue as to what importance they put on a power cord.


----------



## Patrick82

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mlhm5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nope, I am making the point that the manufacturer of a $500K ultrasound machine would not commit marketing suicide and skimp on a power cord if there was any reason a more exotic one could somehow aid in signal transmission.

 Taking a clue from all the engineers who design these expensive signal dependent machines is probably a clue as to what importance they put on a power cord._

 

Does the end of the signal go to human ears or a computer?


----------



## mlhm5

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patrick82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does the end of the signal go to human ears or a computer?_

 

human eyes


----------



## philodox

I stand by that they are completely different circumstances. If you can't see that, I don't know what to say to you.


----------

